# Problem mit Useflags/eselect

## kevin22

Guten Tag

Ein Gentoo Anfänger hat ein Problem:

Ich hab bei der Installation den Tipp bekommen, einfach Gentoo die Auswahl der useflags zu überlassen. 

Hab daher mit "eselect profile set" ein Desktop Profil ausgewählt und damit mein Gentoo+X Umgebung installiert. Bei den ersten Versuchen hab ich die Flags selber gesetzt und hatte nur Probleme. Mit Eselect funktioniert es wunderbar!

Doch jetzt habe ich zum ersten mal Bedarf, ein Useflag zu ändern! Und zwar für lm_sensors! Doch wie mache ich das jetzt genau?

Durch das setzen des Profils habe ich ja irgendwo aktive Useflags. Doch in der /etc/make.conf sind keine.

Muss ich diese jetzt einfach in der make.conf eintragen und die werden dann mit denen, die vom eselect Profil gesetzt wurden kombiniert?

Ich hab das mal versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Wenn ich nen emerge --update --newuse --deep world mache, um die Programme neuzuinstallieren die das lm_sensor useflag nutzen, dann bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-145[extras]".
> 
> !!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - sys-fs/udev-147 (Change USE: +extras)
> ...

 

Ok dachte ich mir, muss ich wohl extras als Useflag aufnehmen. Doch dann fehlt ihm sip, dann wav und dann noch kdrive.

Wenn ich diese Useflags setze, dann bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] dev-libs/gnome-build ("dev-libs/gnome-build" is blocking dev-util/anjuta-2.28.1.0)
> 
> [blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-147)
> 
> [blocks B     ] dev-libs/pwlib ("dev-libs/pwlib" is blocking net-libs/ptlib-2.6.5)
> ...

 

Ich seh nicht mehr durch  :Sad: 

----------

## ScytheMan

bitte mal 

```
emerge --info
```

posten

damit kann man dir wohl am besten helfen

das problem mit udev sieht aus, als ob irgendein programm udev mit dem useflag extras compiliert sehen möchte, da du udev scheinbar in einer stable version nutzt, die noch kein useflag extras haben gibt es diesen fehler.

----------

## kevin22

Ok gerne:

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.7.6 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L9400_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1
> ...

 

----------

## ScytheMan

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86" 

du weißt dass du ~x86 nutzt und was dies bedeutet?

----------

## kevin22

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86" 
> 
> du weißt dass du ~x86 nutzt und was dies bedeutet?

 

Jep, dies musste ich setzen um einen 2.6.31er unstable Kernel zu bekommen, da meine WLAN Karte in der 30er nicht stabil lief. 

Aber danke für den Hinweis, das könnte ich jetzt wohl ausschalten.

----------

## franzf

 *kevin22 wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86" 
> 
> du weißt dass du ~x86 nutzt und was dies bedeutet? 
> 
> Jep, dies musste ich setzen um einen 2.6.31er unstable Kernel zu bekommen, da meine WLAN Karte in der 30er nicht stabil lief. 
> ...

 

Nein musstest du nicht, jedenfalls nicht so!

Für einzelne Pakete gibt es /etc/portage/package.keywords!

Schau da nochmal ins Handbuch.

----------

## kevin22

Ok, werde ich mir merken! Danke.

Jetzt ohne dem unstable Keyword und ohne die zusätzlichen Useflags extras,sip etc.

bekomme ich nur noch den Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)
> 
>  * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
>  * installed at the same time on the same system.
> ...

 

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-802644.html

ich warne allerdings davor von ~x86 einfach auf x86 zurück zu wechseln. das kann und wird vermutlich sicher schiefgehen.

----------

## kevin22

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-802644.html
> 
> ich warne allerdings davor von ~x86 einfach auf x86 zurück zu wechseln. das kann und wird vermutlich sicher schiefgehen.

 

Hmm also ich hab mit dem Flag eigentlich nur die kernel sources geladen. Meinst du das ist problematisch?

Seit daher hab ich nichts mehr installiert.

----------

## franzf

 *kevin22 wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-802644.html
> 
> ich warne allerdings davor von ~x86 einfach auf x86 zurück zu wechseln. das kann und wird vermutlich sicher schiefgehen. 
> 
> Hmm also ich hab mit dem Flag eigentlich nur die kernel sources geladen. Meinst du das ist problematisch?
> ...

 

Das wäre gut, ein längeres Fahren auf komplett ~x86 und du bist mit einer Neuinstallation besser beraten, außer du weiß genau was du tust!

Zum Problem:

```
emerge --unmerge device-mapper && emerge -i1 udev
```

sollte wenigstens diesen Blocker beseitigen.

----------

## musv

Und installier dir mal ufed.

----------

